# Texas Franchise Taxpayers Annual report



## luxuryrides (Feb 21, 2019)

Started an LLC for driving with Uber. Recieved a letter from Texas Comptroller of Public accounts to file an annual report. I have a net negative income after mileage deductions in federal taxes. Do I need to file the No Tax Due Report or EZ computation report or the Long form ? Also when I tried the No Tax Due report it , the information required is confusing. Anyone has done this ? Can you please help ?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Go to a CPA tax accountant . Here is not to get correct info


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In Florida filing an annual report has nothing to do with taxes. It just basically shows you are still active and who the officers are. No idea what a Texas annual report is.


----------



## luxuryrides (Feb 21, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Go to a CPA tax accountant . Here is not to get correct info


I understand CPA will have answers, but if this is done already by someone from texas , it is just few items that I need more clarity.
CPA's are super expensive


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ask this question in the a Texas specific section and maybe you will get a better response.


----------

